# X-Bow welcome clubs



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

I was asked about a few clubs out West that would allow x-bows on their range wasn't sure but thought maybe a few from any Province might post up if they did

NOT looking to start any battles or arguements on there use just if you club lets them play on the range

just to keep things positive just the club that do allow them need respond

I will go out on a limb and say that just about all Ontario clubs do allow them

how about

BC

Alberta

Sask.

Manitoba

Ontario

LKA
Kent County BH
Amhurstburg
Kingsville
Gesto


Quebec

Maritimes


----------



## Stevem63 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Bc*

I know Slocan Valley Archers and Nelson Rod and Gun have x-bow divisions


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Quebec: Les Archers De LaSalle in Montreal allows! http://www.archerdelasalle.com


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Gesto GameGetters, our club reguards CrossBows as archery equipment, always have and always will. Long Bows, Recurve, Compounds and crossbows are all part of the archery family.:darkbeer: 

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

As you know Sean, 

The Bow Shop in Waterloo allow Crossbows on their indoor range. http://www.bow-shop.com 

Elmira and District Rod and Gun club also encourage Crossbow archers at their club. http://www.elmirarodandgun.org/index.html


----------



## High strung (May 16, 2010)

*How about BC?*

Thanks to Sean for starting this thread...
Looking for a club or group in the Kootenays of BC?
(Nelson is a bit far from here...)
Thanks everyone.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Check with Kevin Evans @ Kootenay Archery, he may know where to look.


----------



## High strung (May 16, 2010)

*okay*



russ said:


> Check with Kevin Evans @ Kootenay Archery, he may know where to look.


Thanks Russ...
Do you ever come out this way?
Revelstoke, BC


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Our clubs insurance does not allow cross bows on our range Alberta/Sask Range


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Port Colbourn in the Niagara region welcomes x-bows as well


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

travski said:


> Our clubs insurance does not allow cross bows on our range Alberta/Sask Range


Sean, that was my biggest question, the insurance differences. How has this been addressed for you guys up there? Ken


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

I BOW 2 said:


> Sean, that was my biggest question, the insurance differences. How has this been addressed for you guys up there? Ken


it is a non issue really, any sportsmans insurance covers x-bow, both National and Provincal insurance companies covers them, if a clubs insurance specificaly excludes them there are plenty that do. I have seen the rate books and archery has such a small accident rate that they are placed into edged weapons just to get a rating at all x-bows are included in it as well, this is why we pay about $1.50 per member for $5 million coverage


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Sean are you thinking for just causual shooting or at one of the 3d/fita shoots? Our range is a combo, archery, 200 yard rifle and 5 50 yard pistol ranges ( each has its own area in the complex) so I would think that a cross bow would fly


----------



## dillershortbow (Jan 24, 2004)

I think all clubs in bc allow crossbows . they are archery equipment here....but you will not find many crossbow categories cause very few crossbow shooters come out and play. i have not seen more then 3 at any shoot in five years.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Reed said:


> Sean are you thinking for just causual shooting or at one of the 3d/fita shoots? Our range is a combo, archery, 200 yard rifle and 5 50 yard pistol ranges ( each has its own area in the complex) so I would think that a cross bow would fly


any type of shooting, 3-D is the main thing that the x-bow shooters are interested in, Ontario has them in just about all 3-D events and many indoor events are seeing more come out, the OAA has it;s own primary insurance and also uses the FCA insurance with no issues from either, xbows were at the FCA 3D champs a few years ago in 07 and 08 so the insurance thing is a red herring


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

as far as the Edmonton area goes, CRAC does not allows crossbows. i think Sherwood Park Lanes sell crossbows, so if they do i assume that they're allowed to shoot there.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

we allow them in Prince George as they are considered legal archery tackle in the eyes of the government (Hunting regs etc...)... I do know that Burnaby club does not allow them due to a law in the city of Burnaby dis-allowing the discharge of crossbows inside city limits


----------



## ninepointer (Jan 19, 2010)

No worries bringing your crossbow to the The Pt. Colborne & District Conservation Club or to the Niagara Bowmen Archery Club.


----------

